# Schwinn majestic



## mpr455 (Dec 3, 2009)

hello, my name is mike and i'am sorta new to the classic bike thing. i used to race bmx in the early 80's and played around with sting rays a little. i am posting pictures of my latest find which i believe is a 1950 schwinn majestic serial # g71205. the bike behind it is a early 50's monark rocket which i put a motorbike conversion on. both bikes are complete and original except for paint on the monark. the monark is getting a complete restoration. new paint, tank graphics and chrome. the schwinn is getting a good cleaning, new tires, seat upolstery and lubrication and i will ride the wheels off of it. two questions i have is how to decode the monark and i have seen a cleaner on the internet for cleaning wheels. a sort of soap i guess not sure of the name. does anyone know about this. does it work? any info would be appreciated. thanks-big mike


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2009)

actually your Schwinn is more like either late prewar or early post war. I'm not sure on the tank if the style of that tank was made prewar, and the chainguard. It seems to me early post war but I'm not sure the Schwinn guys will elaborate. Do you know the seller of the product? I know I have heard of one of those products in the bicycle hobby but not sure if its the same product but from what I heard it does work. not sure how though.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 3, 2009)

That Schwinn is beautiful! Talk about starting in the hobby with the best!! Does the rear axle load from the front(Postwar) or rear(prewar)? Welcome to the site!


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 3, 2009)

mpr455 said:


> hello, my name is mike and i'am sorta new to the classic bike thing. i used to race bmx in the early 80's and played around with sting rays a little. i am posting pictures of my latest find which i believe is a 1950 schwinn majestic serial # g71205. the bike behind it is a early 50's monark rocket which i put a motorbike conversion on. both bikes are complete and original except for paint on the monark. the monark is getting a complete restoration. new paint, tank graphics and chrome. the schwinn is getting a good cleaning, new tires, seat upolstery and lubrication and i will ride the wheels off of it. two questions i have is how to decode the monark and i have seen a cleaner on the internet for cleaning wheels. a sort of soap i guess not sure of the name. does anyone know about this. does it work? any info would be appreciated. thanks-big mike



Hey Mike. There is a shop in Portland Oregon called "The Missing Link". The owners name is Joe. He sells "Joes Moonshine" for celaning chrome wheels and parts and it appears to work very well. I am not associated with the shop but have the shop number in my cell phone - 503-740-3539. Tell him I sent you! Brad


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like a 1941,   The missing pork chop for the front hub brake shouldn't be too hard to find. Just keep watching e-bay. They show up fairly often. Very nice bike! Don't do too much to alter it from the way it sits. Clean original bikes like that are very cool!


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 4, 2009)

Great Bike and a terrific start to the hobby!  I agree, it looks like a '41.  I have a '41 LaSalle with the same parts (except the original rack, I'm jealous) and it's a fun ride.  I believe that front brake pork chop should be the prewar type and may set you back a few bucks.  In the condition this bike shows now you could sell it to me or plenty others at any time for a healthy $, or you could run it through an extensive cleaning/polishing and really enjoy cruising with it.  Good luck!


----------



## eryauch (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great bike*

I want to be 1st on your list if you ever sell it!  What an awesome bike! I love the straight bar style with the better flowing Phantom light. Let me know if you ever want to sell your Majestic.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## OldRider (Jan 13, 2010)

If I was you I wouldn't touch either of those two bikes with paint!The Schwinn is absolutely beautiful, I love the look of the Schwinn springer forks.


----------



## perichbrothers (Jan 13, 2010)

lets see some pics of the motored bike...
TP


----------



## mpr455 (Jan 14, 2010)

here is some pictures of what i believe to be late 40's early 50's monark rocket which i added a motorbike conversion on. i tried very hard not to disturb the bikes details. so instead of the giant whizzer type gas tank they give you in the kit i built a smaller tank to fit inside the horn tank. had to remove original horn but i can put it back. in motor mounts had to be welded on but those too can be removed. as for paint. i have had good luck stripping off the old house paint and the original paint and graphics are underneath and not in horrible shape. i 'am going to ride this summer with the bike with it's original paint and see if the "patina" wears on me.


----------



## eryauch (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Mike,
Did you ever come to a conclusion on the year for your Majestic?  The "G" serial number would point to a 1950 like you said.  Some guys were saying 1941? It looked like from the picture it has a built in kickstand which was not an option until 1946.  Do you believe the bike is all original?  I'm asking because I am trying to learn.  Like I posted, I absolutely love the bike and am keeping my eyes open for my own.
Thanks, Eric


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 22, 2010)

*Serial number*

Based on info available for serial # it is a 1941.
This bike has rear dropouts and is the  first year for deluxe chain guard. It is a great bike!
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## mpr455 (Jan 22, 2010)

guy's i found a catalog page from 1941. the majestic was another version of the autocycle as options, paint , tank, are all the same. it also has a cyclelock(anyone know how to get a key for this??) my bike is missing the correct handle bars which should be handle bars with a cross bar. and most of the front brake assembly is missing. i hope to find this stuff as time and money allows. i think i will be at the ann arbor show. i'am bringing the majestic. maybe i will find the parts i need there.


----------



## eryauch (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, I stand corrected, and thats exactly why I asked.  For your cycelock key issue, the post above yours is the guy everyone recommends.  Wes Pinchot "The Fender Doctor" should be able to assist you.
Eric


----------

